# Breathing Grave 2011



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

This is the easiest prop I ever built. Start to finish in less than half an hour and very few parts are required. 

Parts
Wood Frame
(about 14 feet total) I used 1X5 deck boards I had left over but anything 4 inches or over should work fine. 
Wood motor mount, 4 inch wide by 2 foot section of something thin like ½ plywood or similar. 

Motor - http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28264
Power supply - depends on your motor I used the adapter from an old internet router that burned out. 

Electrical Pancake Box - http://www.homedepot.ca/product/ceiling-pan-1-2-in-deep-ko/977565
A few bolts, nuts and a washer (spacer optional), and some L brackets or another scrap of wood and a couple of screws. 
Cloth - Landscape cloth / burlap or whatever you have 

I cut my 1X5 deck boards into 2 @ 5 feet and 2 @ 2 Feet and made a box; instead of closing the box in at the top I nailed this board so I would have a stable surface to set a tombstone. (see picture) I mounted the thin plywood to the bottom of the box about 2 feet down from where the tombstone goes but on the bottom of the box.
Breathing Grave 2011 :: Frame.jpg picture by Bio__ - Photobucket

One ¼ inch bolt goes through a washer, through the motor, through one of the 4 small holes in the pancake box and a nut tightens it all together. 

Breathing Grave 2011 :: 2011-11-27191541.jpg picture by Bio__ - Photobucket

2 L brackets mount this assembly to the bottom of your box. 

Breathing Grave 2011 :: 2011-11-27192337.jpg picture by Bio__ - Photobucket

Now if you move the pancake box to the point where it is as high up as you can then you are ready to wrap the whole box in landscape cloth. It can be snug as this is the high point in the rotation. 

See all the pictures
http://photobucket.com/BreathingGrave2011

A video of the complete project. 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29430&highlight=breathing


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

any suggestions for a better place to host photos that actually previews?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Just use the image tags in the photobucket folder view. Hover over the pic in the folder view and a list of tag options will display. The bottom one is for linking into forums. The link will look like the one below accept I've added a space before the close bracket.
http://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb366/Bio__/Breathing%20Grave%202011/2011-11-27192337.jpg[/IMG ]

[IMG]http://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb366/Bio__/Breathing%20Grave%202011/Frame.jpg


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, and thanks for putting them up as I can't edit the initial post yet


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for posting this! 

I think this would work great in our asylum, used on a gourney or autopsy table under a sheet.


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

I am glad you like it, and it's so easy to build I may have a few next year. 

I also like the fact that people are still thinking Halloween in Jan!


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

This is an easy to build. My daughter and I built it in an afternoon with lights on top of the breathing action. It always gets lookers.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Scott_Garrett said:


> I also like the fact that people are still thinking Halloween in Jan!


Ummm there are several of us that believe we are already behind for our 2013 haunts...Time??? what time?? Haunt or die .... or both


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Lights on top of the breathing action? Can we get a picture?


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Scott_Garrett said:


> Lights on top of the breathing action? Can we get a picture?


http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=29984

I used hangars to create bones than than taped red Xmas lights to the hangars. It has a bass shaker and audio, too.


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

A bit of an adjustment this year. 
Record rainfall this year and I had the mechanism burst through the landscape cloth, a quick rewrap and it lasted another 30 minutes. 
But the one I built this year worked fine. 
The difference you ask?
The “bolt” that the electrical box rotates on was longer. In fact it goes out about a foot from each side of the motor. The flex in this 24 inch bolt prevented the electrical box from putting too much force on the cloth covering the grave. 
I will adjust my old grave to this for next year.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I just used one of these for the first time this year and got a lot of positive raves. I had to point it out to most people, but once they saw it they were amazed and couldn't figure out how it was done. Next year I'll have to add more light to the area. Great prop.


----------



## Scott_Garrett (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the same issue, I used even more light this year but with all the more interactive bits in the display this one gets missed. 

I think I need some tiny LED spotlights on top on the tombstone to light the movement specifically.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

This is cool..maybe a growl to get their attention would work ..lol


----------



## Nathan2485 (Oct 27, 2012)

What motor was used...the link doesn't seem to work to the thread?


----------

